# best soft dog food?



## SueBee (Apr 13, 2005)

Lola has lost most of her teeth, and after much, much experimenting, we found that the only food she will eat is Purina Moist and Meaty, lamb and rice flavor. It's soft, and she loves it. However, I don't think it is the best thing for her nutritionally. I've gone all through petsmart and can't find a soft food in a better brand. She refuses to eat canned food, btw.

Is anyone aware of a better quality soft food that is similar to Moist and Meaty?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What about getting a good quality kibble like normal and putting boiled water with it, letting it cool ,mix it up and then give her it?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what canned foods have you tried? there are some pretty good ones that are almost like people food, they smell like ours and look like it too!


----------



## SueBee (Apr 13, 2005)

We went through pet smart and bought a can of just about everything, lol. We also tried the little pouches that have the tiny chunks in gravy. She would lick the gravy off, but ignore the actual food. She would sniff every wet, canned food we bought, and just look at me and walk off. I've read that some dogs just don't like canned food, and she's one of them 

This was after her dental work, when we learned she would not be able to eat dry food again. She wouldn't eat anything and she lost so much weight, she looked like she would break if you touched her. Then we fed her the Moist and Meaty and she loved it, regained her weight, and has eaten it happily ever since. However, it makes her a little gassy. I've also heard that cheap dog foods are not the best choice, nutritionally, and wonder if there is something better I should feed her.

You'd think some of the better brands would offer a soft food, for more delicate mouths.

thanks


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

have you tried the chicken soup for the dog lovers soul canned dog food? i think gadget is the one that loves this one when it is warmed up a little... there is also on by merrick and they have foods called wing-a-ling and it has an actualy chicken wing inside. a co-worker almost ate it on chiwi cause it was in a regular container in the fridge lmao! have you tried soaking dry food until it's mush and giving it to her? my dog muphin used to eat nothing but moist and meaty for many years until recently (a case of the itchies have broken out amongst the dogs so we have everyone on allergy free food...) even tough the food isn't that great of quality muphin is 12 years old and going strong! she has always gotten a pet tab vitamin daily to help give extra nutrition.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree - even if it is not the best nutritionally, if she likes it and will eat it, I'd continue with it-at least until I found something else better she would eat. You can always give supplemental vitamins. Having had a very picky eater in the past, I know what you mean. Sometimes we just have to improvise a little. Before my chi, Tia, passed away, she would eat nothing but boiled chicken with maybe just a wee bit of noodles with it. So that is what she got.


----------



## oliversmom (Apr 12, 2005)

"Wellness" makes a really good canned and dry dog food. It was my first choice for Oliver and I found it at either Petsmart or Complete Petmart - I can never remember which is which store but one of them carries the really high premiuim dog foods and Wellness was excellent - very natural.


----------



## SueBee (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions, we appreciate the input  We're going to see the vet next week, I'll ask about vitamin supplements.


----------

